# Show your Latrodectus setup



## scolex (Apr 9, 2008)

Lets see what setups everyone has! Here is mine.


----------



## What (Apr 10, 2008)

I had two of my latro cages handy(not stacked 3 deep) they are all 16oz deli cups. A L. variolus is in the top one, and a L. hesperus is in the bottom one.


----------



## Pulk (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 11, 2008)

spydrhunter1 said:


>


nice book! i've got the same one


----------



## hauser (Apr 11, 2008)

bottom row: latrodectus; upper rows: sicarius and scorpions


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 12, 2008)

Hauser where do you get those map labels? And can we see more pics of your setups? Thats really professional and nice looking!
-Nate


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Apr 12, 2008)

How did I miss those labels? Totally cool..tell us where you got them.


----------



## Pulk (Apr 12, 2008)

why have maps on the tubs?


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 12, 2008)

Tells you the locality of the species. Why not? They look cool and make sense, especially if other people are observing them.


----------



## hauser (Apr 12, 2008)

i made those labels with photoshop and laminated the printout:






my photoshop template: http://scorpions.f1.to/labels/75x50_terrarium_label.psd

more setup pics: http://scorpions.f1.to/?g=98_Terrarium


----------



## jgon_87 (Apr 15, 2008)

I only have 1 but would like more.


----------



## buthus (Apr 15, 2008)

I had this set up last year.  Longest to stick around and call it home was a mid-east specie, (thought at the time a rev, but more likely a black morph tred) She hung with me for 3 months or so, til she finally had enough of wandering hesp males and kept venturing round the room looking for her dream date.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 16, 2008)

buthus said:


> I had this set up last year.  Longest to stick around and call it home was a mid-east specie, (thought at the time a rev, but more likely a black morph tred) She hung with me for 3 months or so, til she finally had enough of wandering hesp males and kept venturing round the room looking for her dream date.


You just let it free roam?? LOL thats crazy...


----------



## buthus (Apr 21, 2008)

shammer4life said:


> You just let it free roam?? LOL thats crazy...


I just made sure she was home now and then and I trimmed her nightly web work ...disconnecting any pathways to my puter chair and off limit zones of my desk/shelves etc.  I was able to free handle her a bit..overall she seemed cool with my presence and her situation..at least for a few months.


----------



## Widowman10 (May 1, 2008)

*finally got around to posting my setup...*

here's mine, setup with inhabitant:


----------

